# mac prices in the philippines



## helloitsjeanna (Sep 4, 2006)

hey everyone! i was wondering if any of you knew the mac prices in the philippines? also are the stores freestanding or a part of another store.. and if i had a pro card, would they accept it? thanks.

jeanna


----------



## wahine (Aug 16, 2007)

MAC is exclusively distributed here in the Philippines by Rustan's. Two of their branches are available in Glorietta Mall and Shangri-la. The first is inside a mall, across Rustan's Department Store while the later has MAC inside the d/s. Marionnaud in Mall of Asia (the Sephora of UK, I heard) also has MAC. So that's three branches.

Price difference is about 25% more than what MAC has on their website. Sad huh? What's worse is that they don't accept MAC PRO per my MA friend from Canada.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

i was kinda hoping that youd say it was cheaper, cause then id be all up on m grandma to send me some


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here are some of the MAC prices I know in Manila:

Eyeshadows: P800
Mineral Eyeshadows: P950
Paint Pots: P1,100
MSF: P1,500
Lipstick: P900
Lipglass,etc: P870
Eyeliner: P850
Blush: P1,200
Studio Fix Powder Foundation: P1,500
Studio Fix Liquid Foundation: P1,500
Pigments: P1,100
Novel Twist e/s palette: P2,650
Novel Twist lip palette: P1,500
Brushes: ranging from P1,000-P3,000


----------



## starr (Aug 31, 2007)

mineralize eyeshadows are now P1000, not P950


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, last I bought MAC in Manila, it was only P850 a pop for Lip Glass... It's getting really expensive nowadays I guess, though I don't know if anything will be more expensive than make-up prices in Singapore.


----------



## happy_mim (Sep 14, 2008)

hi, 

would you know how much MSF duo is? 

the freakin mac SA's in glorietta ticked me off... i just stormed outta the store


----------



## Pinayfrench (Sep 15, 2008)

Are the stores updated with the new collections?


----------



## baby_g (Nov 16, 2008)

janwa09 (or anybody else) do you know how much the 182 or 187 brush is?
i'm trying to work out whether it will be cheaper for me to buy in philippines or duty free australia


----------



## cocomia (Dec 25, 2008)

It's Php 2 950


----------



## goddessella (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinayfrench* 

 
_Are the stores updated with the new collections?_

 
as far as i know, thry arrive a month late.. but as long as it arrives, im good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you befriend the mac makeup artist, she/he will inform you as soon as stocks arrive,,


----------



## jcandelaria (Nov 5, 2010)

Can anyone please give an updated price of MAC cosmetics? My family is going to Philippines for a visit and just wondering if the price there is better.

  	Thanks


----------



## switchblade (Nov 19, 2010)

Prices at the malls are much more expensive, around 30% higher than US retail. I recommend you to buy MAC from the Duty Free store as it is much cheaper there. 

  	If you still need it, here's an old list of the mall prices (might not be complete/updated)
*PRICE LIST*

	Blot Powder - P1,200
	Blush (Regular) - P1,200
	Brush Cleanser - P600
	Eyeshadow (Singles) - P870
	Fix+ - P850
	Fluidlines - P1,100
	Lipglass - P900
	Lipliner - P900
	Lipstick - P950
	MSF - P1,680
	Nail Polish - P610
	Paintpots - P1,100
	Prep + Prime Lip - P1,000
	Pro Palette (Eyeshadow) - P735
	Select Cover Up Concealer - P900
	Studio Fix Fluid - P1,650
	Studio Fix Powder - P1,600
	Studio Sculpt Concealer - P950
	Studio Sculpt Foundation - P1,950
	Tinted Lip Conditioner - P850

	Brushes:
	129 - P2,100
	150 - P2,550
	168 - P1,800
	182 - P2,500
	187 - P3,095
	188 - P1,950
	208 - P1,250
	209 - P1,250
	217 - P1,000
	226 - P1,450
	227 - P1,950
	239 - P1,450
	263 - P1,250

  	Hope this helped!


----------



## etangeles (Feb 14, 2012)

is there any other stores were we can buy this? except in duty free???


----------



## mayjane (Jul 17, 2012)

hi, where can i find mac store manila?


----------



## taurean tigre (Aug 28, 2012)

Good morning! Just would like to ask if you have updated price list (as of 2012) of MAC products in the malls? Urgent reply will be very much appreciated.  Thank you very much and God bless always!


----------



## Nikee (Sep 18, 2012)

There one in trinoma near the entrance


----------



## RoxanneC (Sep 24, 2012)

Mac outlets in manila
  	-Glorietta, Makati across Rustans
  	-Shangri La EDSA, , in Rustans
  	-Rockwell
  	-Trinoma (near gift gate)
  	-MOA (they recently renovated ^^)

  	Personally, great makeup artists at MAC Shangrila; and very helpful
  	The ones in Trinoma are friendly as well

  	Last i checked,
  	Lipstick 1000
  	Prolongwear lip creme 1100
  	eye shadow 900
  	eyekohl 950
  	studiofix powder plus foundation  1700
  	studiofinish concealer 1000
  	mineralize skin finish powder 1750
  	Lightful powder refill 2350 (T.T so expensive, but its longlasting, at most i need a refill every 2 years  haha)


----------



## Sachie (Oct 31, 2012)

All I can say is ladies, buy your MAC directly at a MAC counter!
  	Never online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	At Multiply Philippines (online selling site like eBay), I encountered this makeup artist, Liz Magpantay, that sells very very good *fake* MAC. What I mean by very good is that she got MAC replicas that almost look like the authentic one. BUT with the help of kind people/beauty bloggers, observation and research, I noticed some flaws and differences of the items I bought from her when I compared them with the real one. But really, it was hard to spot. Looks like fake MAC sellers gets better and better in faking. You really need a good eye to spot them. Worst, she sells/priced her items like an authentic MAC.

*B E W A R E !*


----------



## signiture (Nov 4, 2012)

she's the one? http://www.facebook.com/lizmagpantaymakeupartistry


----------



## Norvie Valerio (May 22, 2013)

may i ask if the mac from singapore safe to use?


----------



## rpauline2826 (Dec 5, 2013)

If you are referring to MAC lipstick, I purchase mine at Kallony for only Php 1,860.00. The product is made in Canada and 100% authentic.


----------



## mjmadzmj (Jul 20, 2014)

hi got mac product,chk my post,got those mac to my aunt frm canada..


----------



## mjmadzmj (Jul 20, 2014)

fakers stay away pls


----------



## cassie05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ladies, MAC Philippines is way over priced. I suggest get a US address, i think GLOBE has this together with their US Credit Card so you could buy online at MAC website, or other US stores online that sells MAC like Nordstrom and Macys. Even with shipping fee, you will still pay a bit less compared to MAC prices in malls. Of course the more products you get shipped all at once, the more money you save. Maybe ask some of your friends if they want MAC makeup and make them split the shipping fee.


----------



## anonymous1 (Feb 9, 2015)

MAC lipstick prices here in Philippines in only 250. Its long lasting and very good to use like the real one. Make ups are also affordable and good to use.


----------

